# New And Looking For Stock and Information



## Catalyst (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm new to the fancy mouse breeding. I've never heard of it. I've been with ARBA for a while now, and I'm looking to get into the Fancy Mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello, where abouts in the US are you located?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey there! Welcome to mice! You'll find there are enough things the same that you get lulled into a sense of complacency, and then surprised when something is really really different.  We're glad to have you.


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 14, 2016)

Well, I already raise rabbits, horses, and some dogs. I'm in the Middle Tennessee area. Currently I'm looking for setup ideas and stock.

I'm wanting Merles, Brindles, and Tans. Self blues, and Chocolates would be nice


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh nice, even though it seems a long time to wait there's a show in Knoxville end of July that would be a good place to get some stock


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh hey! I think we were talking on the FMBA facebook page.


----------

